# Zapped - Dave



## HareBrain (Dec 13, 2017)

Anyone else seen this UK fantasy comedy, on (and made by) the Dave channel? Friends I'm staying with introduced me to it. It stars one of the blokes from The Inbetweeners, who plays an office temp called Brian transported to another world, Paul Kaye (who's very good) as a wizard, and Sally Phillips (from Smack the Pony) as a gang boss. It takes a few episodes to settle in, but once the characters and world have established themselves, it's reliably amusing, and pretty well plotted too.


----------



## nixie (Dec 13, 2017)

I thought you'd Zapped Dave 

I haven't seen this, will have to check it out.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks like it has 'psychopathic fairieis' innit, could be good. Do all TV stations have names now, like 'Dave'? Never hearn such a thing, what happened to channel 49?


----------



## Dave (Dec 13, 2017)

J Riff said:


> Do all TV stations have names now, like 'Dave'?


Only my channel and the two bought by my friends, _Really_ and _Spike_. 

I've not seen this, but it was advertised after _Red Dwarf_ and the trailer looked interesting. Will give it a go.


----------



## nixie (Dec 13, 2017)

I've just watched the first episode, very funny.

Loved the picture of the troll who has crossed over to our world.


----------



## AlexH (Dec 13, 2017)

I hadn't heard of this - I'll check it out after I've caught up with two series of Taskmaster (also Dave). I liked Sally Phillips on Taskmaster recently, and in Alan Partridge back in the olden days.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 14, 2017)

I’ve only seen the first series. It’s worth sticking with.


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2017)

Seen all these now. It is, on the whole, very good. I disagree with Harebrain in respect that I thought the characters were very well defined almost immediately. The barman forgets he is meant to not keep talking about the war for a few episodes, then starts again, and too much use of the reset button over whether or not Brian will return home.

There are only three episodes in series 1, and six episodes in series 2. All are available in the UK free on demand on UKTVPlay Zapped | UKTV Play


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 22, 2017)

Dave said:


> I disagree with Harebrain in respect that I thought the characters were very well defined almost immediately.



Actually I agree that they were, but my impression was they focused too much initially on defining themselves (as was perhaps inevitable). Once they'd got that out of the way and could let the characters and stories breathe, it got even better.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 22, 2017)

Seen the first two eps, really like it!


----------



## Dave (Nov 2, 2018)

I think that the third series (currently airing) is the best yet. The characters have really established themselves now, and that allows them to concentrate on the comedy. The crossover with our world is something i hadn't expected.


----------

